# The Wedding Test



## Cloud

I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a year and had decided to get married. There was only one little thing bothering me - her beautiful younger sister. She was 22, wore very tight miniskirts and was generally bra-less. She would regularly bend down when she was near me and I always got more than a nice view. It had to be deliberate.

One day the 'little sister' called and asked me to come over to check the wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived and whispered to me that she had feelings and desires for me that she couldn't overcome. She wanted me just once before I got married and committed my life to her sister.

Well, I was in total shock and couldn't say a word! She said "I'm going upstairs and if you want one last fling, just come up and get me."

I was stunned and frozen in shock. I stood there for a moment, then turned and made a beeline straight for the front door. I flung it open and headed straight towards my car. Lo and behold, my entire family was standing outside, all clapping.

With tears in his eyes, my future father-in-law hugged me and said "we are very happy you have passed our little test, we couldn't ask for a better man for our daughter. Welcome to the family."

And the moral of this story is ....

*Always keep your condoms in your car!!!* :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## pw1960

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sawda

Wasn't that used in a MasterCard advert online or something? Still funny though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davelincs

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger

One of the best :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S3 Power

Monkey Hanger said:


> One of the best :lol: :lol: :lol:


Agreed!


----------



## zzrob

Nice one


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k19rks

could you actually imagine if someone did that


----------



## Seamus

What would have happened if he did the little sister?


----------



## MarksBlackTT

:lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent.


----------

